# Soooo confused



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well she e-mailed today so I could get her out of a jamb. Tells me not to call or e-mail but she can. I really think she likes making me crazy. I your opinion when a woman say I love you and will always love you but I am not in love with you. I feel like you are my bestfriend. I am a great provider and a good husband.Will hug and kiss me everyday when she is home but says she wants to be happy and will leave me and take my son with. Explain the rational in that:scratchhead:


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Dude, there is no rational for a woman

That's what makes a woman a woman

Take for instance, if she is in love with you, she will walk the streets hustling money for you, no sacrifice to big for her love.

She will endure years of abuse, physical and emotional if she is in love with you.

First in, first out

Last in, last out

Which are you?

There is no way to make a woman love you, believe me I've tried.

My X left me after 24 years of being in love with me.

She said, "I don't have what she needed", and she left

My heart was all over the side walk.

Once Love is gone from a woman, you have to move on.

There just is no way back that you can affect.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds like some mind games being played on you to me. Too bad a child is involved, otherwise I'd suggest you toss her to the curb and not look back. Unfortunatly with a son between you two, it's not that easy. 

If you ask me, she's not worthy of your love. 

Get tough with her. Don't be friendly. Short and sweet replies to her. Don't grovel. Don't show her any love or affection. Even if you need/want it from her. Make her work for your love. Work really hard for it. (that is if you're interested in rekindling this relationship)

Best of luck, 
Blaze


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I would agree with the others, it all seems like a mind game. I would level with her and tell her its a two way street, so get used to it. Honestly, it sounds like she doesn't know what she wants to me, but that is just my opinion, please don't get offended. Firm but loving you need to lay down the groud rules and stick to them. Best of luck friend!


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

I think it is little of both and some friends telling her what she wants to hear. I know she does not know what to do or she would have done it already. But to tell me one day one thing and the opposite the next is killing me a little each time. She is at the counsoler for the first time now and we both go tomorrow so soon I will have a better idea what she really is thinking. At least she went I was starting to think she would back out. I will update as we find out what is up.


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I'm back. She came back from her meeting and said the counsuler told she had to tell me something and it was the worse thing she could ever tell me. I said if she had an affair we could work it out. She said it was worse I said your expecting. She said no never would she do that. She them ways barely able to say she was leaving. But not till the Kids school gets out next June. She wants to live in the same house till then. Wants to start mediation and not use lawyers. This is going to get interesting. I took it very well and now she is confused why I did not break down like the past. Life suck but I must go on. In my last post I said others were helping and that was confirmed. When you suspect something go with your gut. It is almost always right. It is what it is and then life goes on. Will keep ya posted.


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

I guess it has sunk in finnaly, I am in more pain that ever now. Not sure what to do where to go and waht to think I guess it's time to give up


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

There is a tomorrow

I was there right where you are seven(7) months ago

There will be sunshine for you

There will be relief from your pain

You must feel everything

Its like waves against a wall, if you build up the wall and refuse to feel the pain, it will come crashing down one day.

Just let all the feelings flow over you. 

Feel everything, no matter how hard it is

There is a tomorrow


----------

